# Zimbra and iRedMail solutions



## fred974 (May 12, 2015)

Hello,

I am looking for an email solution that include a web interface for easy management.

Could anyone tell me if the Zimbra Collaboration Open Source Edition is any good and how it compare with iRedMail?

Thank You
Fred


----------



## vejnovic (May 12, 2015)

With free iRedMail you can only manage base server settings (http://www.iredmail.org/admin_panel.html).
While with Zimbra you get complete control over your mail sever.


----------



## fred974 (May 12, 2015)

Hi vejnovic, 
Have you used Zimbra? How easy it is to implement to FreeBSD 10.1 ZFS?
Do you get the full web admin console with the free version?


----------



## vejnovic (May 12, 2015)

fred974 said:


> Have you used Zimbra?


I had used it on Linux systems.



fred974 said:


> Do you get the full web admin console with the free version?


Look at https://www.zimbra.com/open-source/features


----------

